# Jewel Cichlid Spawn



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thought I would share my recent Jewel cichlid spawn that occured over the weekend...

This time, I was able to take some pictures that came out decent and I took some video (be patient with it, my camera had a hard time focusing).

The first pictures and video are from Friday evening, the second batch of pics and vid are from Saturday, after they moved them down below the rock tot he tank bottom.




























Video:


The move...



















Video:


----------



## stinkycouch (Jan 22, 2013)

Have any of the fry survived?


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, about 60 or so.


----------

